# Images of Public Figures/Celebrities and their Omega Watches



## Mathew J

Saw a post like this on another brands forum and thought it was a fun read, figured I would start with some images I saw in a local magazine last year that I was able to find on the net. Appreciate any others.

Steve Carrell with his Omega Speedmaster Professional at his country store in Marshfield MA


----------



## Hansch99

John Slattery (SM300):








Tom Hanks (Speedmaster Professional):








Jon Hamm (Bond GMT):


----------



## boywondergq1

I'm in my iPhone right now and don't have the time to contribute but I thought I'd forward this along to help your thread. I found it the other day and found it interesting.

Watch ID | wristwatches worn by celebrities and spotted in movies


----------



## sager

I like this thread. Look forward to everyone's input. Did not know Steve Carrell wore a speedmaster.


----------



## daveenty

sager said:


> I like this thread. Look forward to everyone's input. Did not know Steve Carrell wore a speedmaster.


Embarrassingly I had to Google Steve Carrell. :-(

Sorry, Brit here. ;-)


----------



## Mathew J

Here is Mikhail Gorbachev with His Gold Connie


----------



## mrjorisa

daveenty said:


> Embarrassingly I had to Google Steve Carrell. :-(
> 
> Sorry, Brit here. ;-)


You might wanna abstain from watching the American adaptation of "The Office" then. Although he's actually rather brilliant in it.


----------



## Mathew J

Joe Biden with his Bond Seamaster - I really like the personal shots vs the movie promos or the ads....


----------



## Mathew J

Prince William and his Seamaster Profesional


----------



## Rogi

2 Obvious ones and 1 not so Obvious. +2 regulers

First off, Gibbs (Mark Harmon) from NCIS and his Planet Ocean, I've also seen Tony (Michael Weatherly)for a 300m a couple times. Jeremy Clarkson from Top Gear has sported a couple Omegas on the show. They come up pretty often in discusions so I won't post them 

Now for ladies, Cindy Crawford a long time Omega Ambassador and Constellation Goddess 









Politicians:
JFK: Omega 'Ultra Thin' wristwatch , in 18 carat gold









Mao: Neither confirmed nor denied if its actually been historically his, it deserves a honourable mention. The pocket watch was featured in the chinese movie "Beginning of the Great Revival" about the rise to power of Mao. In it his girlfriend at the time gives him a Omega pocket watch (it pans to the Omega symbol in the movie itself and you can see it for a pretty long time, but in the trailers they've removed any sense of marketing for the brand and this is the best pic I could find of it )


----------



## leeadam

Planet Ocean wearers Jeremy Clarkson and Tom Hanks


----------



## ajsylvester

I though Clarkson wore a Railmaster?


----------



## zerophase

ajsylvester said:


> I though Clarkson wore a Railmaster?


He did until it broke, then we went through a couple watches including a U-Boat and a Bremont until he bought his PO and has worn it ever since. Before his Railmaster, he wore a black Bond Seamaster and a Breitling in the late 90s.


----------



## Mathew J

From *Chibatastic* last week....Ron Howard and his Speedmaster Pro


----------



## leeadam

jeremey clarkson has about 4 omegas he alternates between


----------



## Hoppyjr

Clarkson for President!!!!!

(I guy can dream.....lol)


----------



## Mathew J

Mark Harman and his personal Plo Prof on Leno


----------



## Mathew J

Gordon Ramsey with a SMP










And as found from a post by Zuppa Romana Nobel Peace Prize recipient Martti Ahtisaari with his Speedmaster


----------



## Mathew J

Kenny Rogers with an Orange PO


----------



## zerophase

Can this thread really be complete without Mr. Bond?


----------



## georges zaslavsky

You forgot Rheinold Messner Reinhold Messner - Wikipédia (he was a speedy pro wearer), Vladimir Dzhanibekov Vladimir Dzhanibekov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (speedmaster 125 wearer) as well as the crew from the polar plaisted expedition who wear all 321s wearers


----------



## leeadam

just watching top gear and again..the ole PO comes up....


----------



## Mathew J

Rheinhold Messner after reaching the south pole in 1989 wearing a Speedy Pro


----------



## pk_diver

Buzz Aldrin at work, wearing his Speedmaster Pro. b-)


----------



## Thomas-Cph

Russell Crowe wears an Omega Speedmaster Professional in the movie State of Play. (Speedmaster 50th Anniversary 1957 with a leather strap).








And Senor Clooney wears an Omega Speedmaster Professional in the excellent movie, The American. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathew J

Some of Elvis Presley with a gold Connie:


----------



## NMGE17

Apparently this Omega that Elvis owned is to be sold at auction soon if anyone is interested (from TZ news section).

Nigel


----------



## leeadam

like the elvis pics cool.


----------



## imranbecks

Some of the celebrities shown here such as Steve Carrell and Kenny Rogers, I never knew they wore Omega's... And that Nobel Peace prize recipient wears a Speedmaster? Interesting... Also I never thought Tom Hanks was a PO wearer as well.. Always saw him as a Speedmaster kind of guy... Michael Phelps with his gold PO...







Daniel Craig with his SMP300 Co-Axial...


----------



## Mathew J

imranbecks said:


> Some of the celebrities shown here such as Steve Carrell and Kenny Rogers, I never knew they wore Omega's... And that Nobel Peace prize recipient wears a Speedmaster? Interesting... Also I never thought Tom Hanks was a PO wearer as well.. Always saw him as a Speedmaster kind of guy... Michael Phelps with his gold PO... Daniel Craig with his SMP300 Co-Axial...


So finding the Omegas is a bit of a challenge, I can find tons of other brands on famous people, ladies especially like Rolex and Cartier, but to me that makes it more special.

I purposely left out the paid ambassadors and the astronauts as the former get paid to wear them and the latter well everyone knows about them.


----------



## Mathew J

Another Apollo 13 Actor wearing their speedy beyond their role in the film...Bill Paxton


----------



## leeadam

rubbish image quality, but actor Dennis Quiad and his PO


----------



## Mathew J

leeadam said:


> rubbish image quality, but actor Dennis Quiad and his PO


So this was taken from a GQ spread, not sure how these work if the models pick their stuff or the magazine does...


----------



## Mathew J

Freddie Roach - Speedmaster - he is Manny Pacquiao's trainer


----------



## zerophase

George Clooney obviously:


----------



## Mathew J

Ryan Agoncillo Seamaster PO


----------



## zerophase

Well, there's Don Draper:


----------



## Mathew J

zerophase said:


> Well, there's Don Draper:


I wonder if this was just the producers wanting to accurate or product placement.....either way it was a cool shot.


----------



## leftnose

Mathew J said:


> I wonder if this was just the producers wanting to accurate or product placement.....either way it was a cool shot.


Not product placement. I read an article about the show wherein Matt Weiner explained that they had only done product placement once (I don't remember what it was but it wasn't Omega because I would have remembered that!).


----------



## Mathew J

leftnose said:


> Not product placement. I read an article about the show wherein Matt Weiner explained that they had only done product placement once (I don't remember what it was but it wasn't Omega because I would have remembered that!).


That is cool, maybe I will start doing the astronaut photos soon, been putting them off thinking there might be more contributions of non astronauts.


----------



## LazyLoki

Oh goody, look at all the beautiful people that are wearing the same brand of watch as I am. I saved for quite a while before I could afford my first omega, the fact that someone who spends as much on dinner wears one didn't really come into it for me.


----------



## Mathew J

LazyLoki said:


> Oh goody, look at all the beautiful people that are wearing the same brand of watch as I am. I saved for quite a while before I could afford my first omega, the fact that someone who spends as much on dinner wears one didn't really come into it for me.


So if you notice most of these people shown aren't what I would consider the "in your face" celeb crowd...most of these people are either significant historical icons, or are considered a bit more low key in today's media....I mean Biden, Gorbachev, Prince William, and Elvis really aren't what I would put on the same level as say Jennifer Aniston, Ellen, or Brad Pitt.

From what I gather brands like Rolex and Cartier are much more popular with that set which is fine by me

Only the ambassadors are what I might consider "glam" shots but even that is debatable depending on which spokesperson your talking about.

Whats more is that these people could all wear something more expensive or in your face yet instead prefer Omega.


----------



## Mathew J

Steve Austin and a Seamaster Chronograph


----------



## FOOGauzie

LazyLoki said:


> Oh goody, look at all the beautiful people that are wearing the same brand of watch as I am. I saved for quite a while before I could afford my first omega, the fact that someone who spends as much on dinner wears one didn't really come into it for me.


S--t, yeah....Joe Biden and Kenny Rogers sure are hot.


----------



## poppydog

LazyLoki said:


> Oh goody, look at all the beautiful people that are wearing the same brand of watch as I am. I saved for quite a while before I could afford my first omega, the fact that someone who spends as much on dinner wears one didn't really come into it for me.


I believe this thread is simply for interest, showing celebrities wearing Omegas; nothing more. I doubt anyone would purchase something only because a famous person has the same. Chill: it's meant to be fun.


----------



## tonyphilly

Another Top Gear presenter, James May

Stole this from https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/top-gear-season-14-omega-other-watches-328021-3.html


----------



## GTTIME

Mathew J said:


> Ryan Agoncillo Seamaster PO


Who??????


----------



## Mathew J

GTTIME said:


> Who??????


Ryan Agoncillo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Kristoffer Lou Ryan Agoncillo* (born April 10, 1979), popularly known as *Ryan Agoncillo*, is a Filipino Film and Television actor, model, singer, photographer, and TV host.


----------



## RogerP

For me, celebrities who CHOOSE to wear Omegas = interesting. Celebrities PAID to wear Omegas = cornball.

Roger


----------



## Mathew J

RogerP said:


> For me, celebrities who CHOOSE to wear Omegas = interesting. Celebrities PAID to wear Omegas = cornball.
> 
> Roger


Same here which is why I am purposely not putting up ambassadors, if others decide to then that is their business.


----------



## Gharddog03

Adam Savage (Mythbusters) wears a POC.


----------



## copperjohn

I used to see Submariners as the predominant watch in movies/TV/on celebs. It is just me or does it seem the Speedy seems to be everywhere now.


----------



## imranbecks

Mathew J said:


> Steve Austin and a Seamaster Chronograph


I'm an avid fan of wrestling and I had no idea Stone Cold wore a Seamaster! Nice!


----------



## Mathew J

Gharddog03 said:


> Adam Savage (Mythbusters) wears a POC.


Hey Gharddog, I am guessing this was due to a content issue, I have edited the photo.

Thanks


----------



## Mcbeck

imranbecks said:


> I'm an avid fan of wrestling and I had no idea Stone Cold wore a Seamaster! Nice!


Pretty cool! And he actually wore it in one of his matches .... not the ideal situation! The pic said he stopped wearing expensive watches in matches after he damaged his Seamaster.


----------



## tguidry

very cool that Steve Austin wears Omega! on a side note...I am wearing the exact same ring he has on...I bought mine at a motorcycle rally in Hungary.


----------



## ChronoScot

Daniel Craig buying Omega, apparently in his spare time. Do you think he qualifies for the staff discount program?


----------



## Mathew J

ChronoScot said:


> Daniel Craig buying Omega, apparently in his spare time. Do you think he qualifies for the staff discount program?
> 
> View attachment 722442


I wonder if they make him buy them or if that was just a free one...hopefully the former but not surprised if they just hand them out to him


----------



## Surfstang2020

Ha I'd say they give him the watches for the movies it's free advertisement for them 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## RTea

Gerard Butler wore one in the movie The Bounty Hunter. Not sure if this is his personal one but noted that he does have an Explorer II (according to the Rolex forums which is where I grabbed this pic) so I would say it's safe to assume that he likes nice watches.


----------



## Mathew J

Jack Hanna with his Two Tone SMP (Rose Gold Bezel)


----------



## Mathew J

Frans Van Houten CEO Royal Philips Electronics with a Bond SMP


----------



## ChronoScot

I was in Madame Tussaud's in London a couple of months back and managed to snap these pictures of watches on the waxwork figures. I didn't think it warranted a new thread, so I'll post here.

The first is of Daniel Craig in 007 guise, who is wearing a black Planet Ocean. I'm guessing it was not a real wristwatch, but certainly looks quite close to the real deal:










The second was of Prince William, wearing a blue SMP as you might expect. However a closer look (or rather a zoom-in, so that I didn't get outed as a WIS in the middle of a busy room) shows that it is not the real deal, based on the lack of a lume pip beside the date window (which would be the case with the 41mm version) or there being no gap between the date window and the bezel (if it were the mid-size version). Also, the red "Seamaster" text at the top of the dial indicates that this is modelled after a co-axial chronometer and not a mid-size quartz, which is what Prince William actually wears.










In saying that, all WIS nitpicking aside, it's highly impressive the lengths that Tussaud's go to for authenticity.

I also noticed that Camilla Parker Bowles was wearing a Cartier


----------



## Mathew J

wrong bracelet also....


----------



## imranbecks

Nice! I doubt Madame Tussaud's would want to have an expensive watch around their wax figures on display as they risk getting stolen.. They either used dummy models like what some mobile phone shops use or they probably just used fakes/replicas... The 42mm PO replica on the wax Daniel Craig looks impressive...

Was just watching NCIS, spotted the orange chronograph PO....


----------



## mrjorisa

You might wanna edit out the gun, I believe it's against the forum rules to post images of guns/weapons etc.


----------



## poppydog

mrjorisa said:


> You might wanna edit out the gun, I believe it's against the forum rules to post images of guns/weapons etc.


It'd look an odd photo' if he did, it's only a TV show.


----------



## kjse7en

Thomas-Cph said:


> Russell Crowe wears an Omega Speedmaster Professional in the movie State of Play. (Speedmaster 50th Anniversary 1957 with a leather strap).
> View attachment 714206
> 
> 
> And Senor Clooney wears an Omega Speedmaster Professional in the excellent movie, The American.
> View attachment 714208
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I watched both...the former before I own a Moonwatch and the latter I watched while wearing it on


----------



## DaveW

I doubt this means much to anybody but I was watching Sunday Brunch on Channel 4 this morning and one of the co-hosts/celebrity chef was wearing the 2500 PO. I assume it's the 45.5 as it looked pretty big on him.


----------



## Mathew J

His name is Simon Rimmer and yes it is a PO...


----------



## imranbecks

Nothing like the good old PO 2500! Looks good on him!


----------



## Gravina




----------



## Gravina

Mathew J said:


> Some of Elvis Presley with a gold Connie:


To me....Seamaster Calendar









not Constellation

















Cheers/Namaste from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## Gravina




----------



## mondodec

Yep, he's had that since 1984. The same Connie he wore with meetings with Reagan and Thatcher when he initiated the great thaw of the cold war.

Great man, great watch.

Cheers

Desmond 


Mathew J said:


> Here is Mikhail Gorbachev with His Gold Connie


----------



## imranbecks

US VP Joe Biden still rocking on the Bond SMP which is believed to be the "Goldeneye" quartz model 2541.80. Its one of his various watches actually.. But he noticeably wears the Bond more than the others...


----------



## elgringo

I may be wrong, but I think that Simon Rimmer opened an Omega Boutique in Manchester.


----------



## Mathew J

Thanks to ripper and Ford for images of Tom Hardy and a Limited Edition James Bond Casino Royale PO...is is known for films such as Inception, This means War, and Batman the Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## joeuk

Tom hardy was also in star trek nemesis, a man of many faces


----------



## avatar1

One more hardy...


----------



## ChronoScot

And another... Speedmaster Pro by the look of it.


----------



## lucretius

It could be a case of celebrities trying desparately to come off as "regular" folk - how far will they go? LOL.



LazyLoki said:


> Oh goody, look at all the beautiful people that are wearing the same brand of watch as I am. I saved for quite a while before I could afford my first omega, the fact that someone who spends as much on dinner wears one didn't really come into it for me.


----------



## Ford.

Mathew J said:


> Thanks to ripper and Ford for images of Tom Hardy and a Limited Edition James Bond Casino Royale PO...is is known for films such as Inception, This means War, and Batman the Dark Knight Rises.


I still can't believe this transformation. Just, crazy.

It also makes me really want to get the rubber strap for my PO.


----------



## ludawg23

Phelps in London last night...any idea what he's wearing?


----------



## sneakertinker

ludawg23 said:


> Phelps in London last night...any idea what he's wearing?
> 
> View attachment 783981


Rose Gold 2500 PO...









Better pic...


----------



## NMGE17

Tom Hardy was pretty skinny in Band of Brothers too, nor was the girl he was with in 'that scene' which upset Dick Winters according to his autobiography.

Nigel


----------



## anbu

I saw Bourne Legacy today and I notice Mrs. Bond aka Rachel wearing an Omega. I'm guessing it's an AT. There was a nice twist at the end for watch fans. lol.


----------



## bovie

Sorry I don't have a photo but Jonas Blane wears a PO in The Unit.


----------



## HHP

anbu said:


> I saw Bourne Legacy today and I notice Mrs. Bond aka Rachel wearing an Omega. I'm guessing it's an AT. There was a nice twist at the end for watch fans. lol.


Her strap looks like an AT. IWC and Arc'teryx product placements in the movie per IWC's website and Arc'teryx facebook page. Aaron Cross wears an IWC Top Gun and Arc'teryx jacket and backpack. The guy in the cabin also wears Arc'teryx jacket.


----------



## DaBaeker

HHP said:


> Her strap looks like an AT. IWC and Arc'teryx product placements in the movie per IWC's website and Arc'teryx facebook page. The security guard's watch is not a subtle piece.


Didnt the 'original bourne aka Matt Damon wear something like a Luminox? I dont remember overt product placement s in the first bournes but though he used his watch a lot.


----------



## ChronoScot

DaBaeker said:


> Didnt the 'original bourne aka Matt Damon wear something like a Luminox? I dont remember overt product placement s in the first bournes but though he used his watch a lot.


Matt Damon wore a Tag Heuer Link chronograph in the original three movies. There was a close-up shot of it during the Swiss Bank scene in Bourne Identity and I recall Tag having a spiel about it on their website, so the product placement was certainly there.

Have a look at this: Watches in Movies » Blog Archive » Bourne Identity, The (2002)


----------



## nick_sixx

Greg Davies (welsh comedian famous for Inbetweeners) wears a PO on an episode of the graham norton show.


----------



## imranbecks

anbu said:


> I saw Bourne Legacy today and I notice Mrs. Bond aka Rachel wearing an Omega. I'm guessing it's an AT. There was a nice twist at the end for watch fans. lol.


Yes she was wearing a white dial ladies AT..


----------



## Surfrider

Here's a screen grab from my TV of Devon 'Captain Awesome' Woodcomb from the TV show Chuck wearing a black Seamaster Pro 300 Chronometer (I think). It's definitely a Seamaster Pro at least:









He seems to be into watches, because here's another of him wearing what looks like a Tag "Link":


----------



## imranbecks

^^^ Interesting.. It has the applied markers and that is not the Co-Axial SMP.. I see a faint 007 logo on the dial right above the 6 marker under Chronometer. If so, that is the blue SMP limited edition from back in 2002... >>> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster 300 M Chronometer - Steel on steel - (I'M A SCAMMER).80.00

If its black, then he's probably wearing a fake.


----------



## scamp007

imranbecks said:


> If its black, then he's probably wearing a fake.


Look at the position of the Helium release valve, looks all wrong to me..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haddock

scamp007 said:


> Look at the position of the Helium release valve, looks all wrong to me..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should match exactly at 40 you mean? Could be a distortion of the picture?


----------



## scamp007

Haddock said:


> It should match exactly at 40 you mean? Could be a distortion of the picture?


Not quite, the bottom edge of the valve should line up exactly with the 10 o'clock marker, this one lines up with the middle of the valve, to try and disguise it, people rotate the bezel to an odd position which sort of throws your eye off.


----------



## Haddock

scamp007 said:


> Not quite, the bottom edge of the valve should line up exactly with the 10 o'clock marker, this one lines up with the middle of the valve, to try and disguise it, people rotate the bezel to an odd position which sort of throws your eye off.


Ok so the valve should be a little higher then if I understand correctly. And now that I look again I see that his bezel is in an off position... You have a keen eye.


----------



## ajsylvester

I think Jeff Daniel's character Will McAvoy on HBO's "the Newsroom" was wearing a DeVille Hour Vision in last nights (8-19) episode. I'll try to get a screenshot off the DVR tonight.


----------



## leeadam




----------



## Mathew J

Michael Crichton - Speedmaster Pro


----------



## harry1976

Watched Event Horizon last night - terrible film but a Speedmaster Pro appears very prominantly in the very first scene


----------



## DaveW

Just seen Sir Chris Hoy being interviewed on the Olympic Parade through London. He was definitely wearing a Planet Ocean


----------



## Ender

Man, there seems to be no Constellation love.


----------



## Mathew J

Magnus Walker - Porsche enthusiast/customizer/Clothing Designer/Real Estate/Film

1970 Speedy Auto Mark 4.5


----------



## refugio

Mathew J said:


> Magnus Walker - Porsche enthusiast/customizer/Clothing Designer/Real Estate/Film


New 30 minute high quality video on "Urban Outlaw" Magnus Walker:
Watch the entire 30-minute Urban Outlaw documentary


----------



## Mathew J

refugio said:


> New 30 minute high quality video on "Urban Outlaw" Magnus Walker:
> Watch the entire 30-minute Urban Outlaw documentary


Hey thanks, actually I saw it on another forum and started emailing with Magnus, he is a super cool guy which is how I got the photos, apparently it is a Mark 4.5 Speedy Auto from the 70s, he is also big into vintage Heuer.


----------



## refugio

Curious - I saw it on the 986 forum.

I also just got my wife to watch the entire video - no mean feat. In a past life I had a small import business and some of their pieces at home could have come from me...


----------



## Mathew J

refugio said:


> Curious - I saw it on the 986 forum.
> 
> I also just got my wife to watch the entire video - no mean feat. In a past life I had a small import business and some of their pieces at home could have come from me...


Yeah, the video was posted on Timezone, saw his watch and got interested, did a little research and found out he was on the net, particularly porsche boards...did some more looking and found an email address and figured I would ask him about the watch and mention how I liked the film...really nice guy, and again got back to me in record time.


----------



## nick_sixx

BBC One - Comic Relief - Daniel Craig & Catherine Tate - YouTube

Craig wearing a 2500 PO


----------



## 379CID

Watching Urban Outlaw made me want to pick up a vintage 911 of my own. The pre-'74 cars are so damn cool.


----------



## Mathew J

379CID said:


> Watching Urban Outlaw made me want to pick up a vintage 911 of my own. The pre-'74 cars are so damn cool.


Saw a Porsche enthusiast club meeting here yesterday down in Sarasota at a small breakfast place some truly cool cars


----------



## nick_sixx

Good close up of Adam Savages POC


----------



## Mathew J

Liev Schreiber - Omega SMP Sword Hands


----------



## munichblue

Not by choice but the PO looks great on her!


----------



## Daniel_J

Picture of Daniel Craig visiting the British troops in Afghanistan today for a special showing of Skyfall. Can't tell if its the new or the old PO though.


----------



## Dick Todd

im selling my omega speedmaster 3220 a model 1750032 asking 1,800 or best offer


----------



## 379CID

Dick Todd said:


> im selling my omega speedmaster 3220 a model 1750032 asking 1,800 or best offer


Are you a celebrity? If so please post a pic. ;-)


----------



## O'Reilly

379CID said:


> Are you a celebrity? If so please post a pic. ;-)


LOL


----------



## flyinghell34

How about that now famous Astronaut Mark Kelly. I found these two pictures to be interesting. Seeing how Mr. Kelly is a big Breitling guy now, and there is nothing wrong with that, I like to clean up job done on his recent book cover.

Original photo with some Omega X-33 love...










Released book cover post X-33 love...


----------



## Guest

daveenty said:


> Embarrassingly I had to Google Steve Carrell. :-(
> 
> Sorry, Brit here. ;-)


Carell, he's great... how I like his kind of humour ! :

Steve Carell does the UK weather - YouTube


----------



## Mathew J

Cillian Murphy with an obscure one, an Omega Railmaster 2500, guessing it is his own piece given its limited popularity and production run.


----------



## nick_sixx

Mathew J said:


> Cillian Murphy with an obscure one, an Omega Railmaster 2500, guessing it is his own piece given its limited popularity and production run.


My favorite actor! I love Danny Boyle's films so Murphy has had quite a lot of screen time at my house


----------



## TSC

Familiar to people in the UK, another Chef on Sunday mornings, always wears same PO. Hardly a celeb, but.....Simon Rimmer, Apologies if he's already in here but I've not trawled through this thread in ages


----------



## Mathew J

Speedy Pro in Jack Reacher


----------



## GaryF

I was just watching an episode of QI on iPlayer and spotted what appears to be a Hour Vision on the arm of host Stephen Fry.


----------



## Mathew J

Clark Gregg from Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D wearing an Omega Speedmaster









Here is a link to the high res image http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/5096/ylot.jpg


----------



## Mikegpd

Mathew J said:


> Clark Gregg from Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D wearing an Omega Speedmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the high res image http://collider.com/wp-content/uploads/agents-of-shield-set-photo-cobie-smulders-clark-gregg.jpg


Is that a moonphase?


----------



## HHP

I thought Jessica Ennis is an Omega ambassador but she isn't OMEGA Watches: Ambassadors

Her picture was in the Omega Lifetime magazine, the Olympic edition. I guess they just endorsed her. Here is a picture of her wearing the Ladymatic when she received the CBE from the Queen.


----------



## nick_sixx

Being both a Mythbusters and Omega fan, I thought this video was cool, despite the error about it being the Casino Royale watch, and the chronometer/chronograph mix up (I think he would've meant chronograph, personally)





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iinsic

Here is another photo of Prince William and Kate, taken yesterday at a formal function. If you look closely, you'll see his midsize SMPq peeking out from under his shirt cuff ... inspiring many of us commoners who wear our dive watches with suits and, yes, even formal wear. The key in his case, and I believe in general, is the modest size of the watch.

On another score, I wonder how long it takes him to have his SMPq overhauled when it needs it? Perhaps a day or two? I suspect it is hand-delivered by an equerry to the operating director of the UK service center, who then takes it to his most experienced watchmaker. And I'll bet they replace the quartz movement every time they replace the battery. :-d


----------



## risturm

iinsic said:


> ...On another score, I wonder how long it takes him to have his SMPq overhauled when it needs it? Perhaps a day or two? I suspect it is hand-delivered by an equerry to the operating director of the UK service center, who then takes it to his most experienced watchmaker. And I'll bet they replace the quartz movement every time they replace the battery. :-d


Don't forget, also with a cheque for a "donation" to the royal family.


----------



## iinsic

risturm said:


> Don't forget, also with a check for a "donation" to the royal family.


That would be "cheque." ;-)


----------



## hpowders

Cheque? I thought he was British.


----------



## iinsic

hpowders said:


> Cheque? I thought he was British.


*cheque*
*noun *_British _.


1.a bill of exchange drawn on a bank by the holder of a current account; payable into a bank account, if crossed, or on demand, if uncrossed

​


----------



## gippo

Daniel_J said:


> Picture of Daniel Craig visiting the British troops in Afghanistan today for a special showing of Skyfall. Can't tell if its the new or the old PO though.
> 
> View attachment 879963


PO LM # 007 ;-)


----------



## gippo

;-)


----------



## hpowders

^^^ Watch out! Don't scratch the hesalite!!!


----------



## Toothbras

iinsic said:


> Here is another photo of Prince William and Kate, taken yesterday at a formal function. If you look closely, you'll see his midsize SMPq peeking out from under his shirt cuff ... inspiring many of us commoners who wear our dive watches with suits and, yes, even formal wear. The key in his case, and I believe in general, is the modest size of the watch.
> 
> On another score, I wonder how long it takes him to have his SMPq overhauled when it needs it? Perhaps a day or two? I suspect it is hand-delivered by an equerry to the operating director of the UK service center, who then takes it to his most experienced watchmaker. And I'll bet they replace the quartz movement every time they replace the battery. :-d
> 
> View attachment 1220755


Probably not too far from the truth. I also bet he has the only quartz SMP ever made where the second hand actually hits all the markers! LOL


----------



## hpowders

iinsic said:


> *cheque*
> *noun *_British _.
> 
> 
> 1.a bill of exchange drawn on a bank by the holder of a current account; payable into a bank account, if crossed, or on demand, if uncrossed
> 
> ​


It was meant to be a joke-a play on "Czech"! I surely know what cheque means! o|


----------



## iinsic

hpowders said:


> It was meant to be a joke-a play on "Czech"! I surely know what cheque means! o|


And surely you know I knew you knew. Until they add a tongue-in-cheek emoticon, this will have to do: ;-)


----------



## marcsp

Toothbras said:


> Probably not too far from the truth. I also bet he has the only quartz SMP ever made where the second hand actually hits all the markers! LOL


As I believe it has been noted before, this watch was a gift from his late mother when he was a boy. So, I am sure it is, in fact, taken by hand to the family watchmaker. Also explains the small size, I think


----------



## hpowders

iinsic said:


> And surely you know I knew you knew. Until they add a tongue-in-cheek emoticon, this will have to do: ;-)


 It's tough sometimes. As far as my efforts in making myself completely understood on forums in general, I must say I have a rather chequered past. b-)


----------



## iinsic

marcsp said:


> As I believe it has been noted before, this watch was a gift from his late mother when he was a boy. So, I am sure it is, in fact, taken by hand to the family watchmaker. Also explains the small size, I think


I think the explanation for the "small" size is that the midsize SMP, at 36.5mm, is not really small. It is 0.5mm larger than the Rolex Datejust or Day-Date. Burly James Gandolfini wore a solid gold 36mm President in every season of the Sopranos, and I never once thought that watched looked "small" on his wrist (and although Prince William is more than six feet, Gandolfini had much larger wrists). Ditto for Ron Perlman in every episode of Sons of Anarchy ... and Perlman is arguably a brawnier dude than Gandolfini.

I suspect the watch was chosen because quartz would be worry-free for a young man about to enter the military, because the 300m water resistance would be adequate protection for any harsh environment, and because Omega has a reputation as a purveyor of fine luxury watches. I also suspect that Princess Diana had a number of knowledgable men at her disposal to provide guidance on a suitable timepiece for her young son. Finally, the Royal family - Crown Jewels notwithstanding - are more sensitive to ostentatious displays of wealth than some of their _nouveau riche_ subjects, so there is no way he would have been given some wrist frisbee that would stand out on his wrist like the proverbial t*rd in the punch bowl.

If necessary, I can once again post the half dozen or so photos I have of Prince William wearing that watch with his sleeves rolled up, and the watch does not look "small."


----------



## GTTIME

Why does every post these days have to be about the size of people's watches? I only really start to get concerned when the 41.5 watches are called "big" watches! They are anything but "big". It really gets old but is certainly the topic du jour.


----------



## iinsic

GTTIME said:


> Why does every post these days have to be about the size of people's watches? I only really start to get concerned when the 41.5 watches are called "big" watches! They are anything but "big". It really gets old but is certainly the topic du jour.


I agree with this. I for one will pledge not to complain about large watches - which I once relished - if I never have to see another misguided post about how "small" watches </=40mm are. If you search my posts on the subject, you will find that almost always the catalyst.


----------



## imagwai

Size is relative anyway


----------



## Iliyan

GTTIME said:


> Why does every post these days have to be about the size of people's watches? I only really start to get concerned when the 41.5 watches are called "big" watches! They are anything but "big". It really gets old but is certainly the topic du jour.


I wish I could like your post more than once. These are the discussions that annoy me the most. There is no size that fits all wrists and preferences. I get tired of people professing that such and such size is the absolute maximum/minimum that people should wear. Neither <40 nor >40 is some sort of a law of the watch sizes. 41.5mm is NOT huge and 38.5mm is NOT tiny, we are not discussing 28mm vs 58mm after all. People who decide to buy a 41.5mm watch are definitely not some hipsters that did that just because someone told them that big watches are fashionable and people who buy 36 or 38mm watches are not old grumpy guys who cannot stop thinking that it's the 70s. These are all normal sizes and we shouldn't give our opinion as if it's a fact. We all have our preferences and some respect for other people's opinion can go a long way.

Sorry for the rant, but otherwise reasonable and polite people go crazy when someone says anything about watch sizes.

And by the way that midsize SMP is not small and I'm sure was not meant as a kiddy watch.


----------



## TSC

I've owned the same mid size quartz he has from the mid 90s, and I always thought the size was perfect... However, when the salesman in the shops where I tried on the PO 6 years ago saw it, they all said it was too small. I just thought it was a way of getting me to buy the PO at 42mm. I've pretty much not worn anything but a PO since 2008, and when I take the mid SMP out and put it on, it does look small to me, but that's just because I'm used to the PO. I sometimes wish the PO was 1mm less though sometimes. Will presume that gets into Sub territory. And you lot posting up your Sub Cs all the time is doing my head in. My credit card is crapping itself as we speak. I actually didn't think there was anything in it with the new one though next to the PO because of those chunkier lugs now. It doesn't look like a 40mm


----------



## imagwai

And for those that boast about having bigger wrists, we all know why...


----------



## Mikegpd

TSC said:


> I've owned the same mid size quartz he has from the mid 90s, and I always thought the size was perfect... However, when the salesman in the shops where I tried on the PO 6 years ago saw it, they all said it was too small. I just thought it was a way of getting me to buy the PO at 42mm. I've pretty much not worn anything but a PO since 2008, and when I take the mid SMP out and put it on, it does look small to me, but that's just because I'm used to the PO. I sometimes wish the PO was 1mm less though sometimes. Will presume that gets into Sub territory. And you lot posting up your Sub Cs all the time is doing my head in. My credit card is crapping itself as we speak. I actually didn't think there was anything in it with the new one though next to the PO because of those chunkier lugs now. It doesn't look like a 40mm


It's a hideous watch, do not get it.

My new SubC says hi. Yes I'm finding every chance I get to show it off.


----------



## khoalety

Dustin Nguyen from 21 Jump Street


----------



## Iliyan

Mikegpd said:


> It's a hideous watch, do not get it.


Completely agree. I'm very generous so I'll PM you my address and you can dispose of that ugly thing by sending it to me


----------



## TSC

Mikegpd said:


> It's a hideous watch, do not get it.
> 
> My new SubC says hi. Yes I'm finding every chance I get to show it off.


Total and utter B'stard. 
Stop! Now!


----------



## shooter2479

Kidman was sporting a Ladymatic during Fashion Week.

At CK event:










After CK event when she got hit by a bicyclist:


----------



## Theognosis

Mikegpd said:


> Yes I'm finding every chance I get to show it off.


And it's getting old already. Personally, I think it's a sign of insecurity. I do however love how your rolex is _able_ to reflect every detail of the environment around you. I could hardly read the word "Rolex" on the dial. Just beautiful!

LOL


----------



## iinsic

Theognosis said:


> And it's getting old already. Personally, I think it's a sign of insecurity. I do however love how your rolex is _able_ to reflect every detail of the environment around you. I could hardly read the word "Rolex" on the dial. Just beautiful!
> 
> LOL


Cantankerous belligerence and ad hominem criticisms are not appreciated here. You seem to have a predilection for this sort of snide, insulting post ... and to use your words, "it's getting old already."

P.S. - Adding "LOL" to your insults does not lessen their harshness nor make your aspersions more palatable.


----------



## Theognosis

iinsic said:


> Cantankerous belligerence and ad hominem criticisms are not appreciated here. You seem to have a predilection for this sort of snide, insulting post ... and to use your words, "it's getting old already."
> 
> P.S. - Adding "LOL" to your insults does not lessen their harshness nor make your aspersions more palatable.


Two things, bro.

1. That was not an Omega.
2. The one wearing it is no celebrity.

That's trolling and you support it? Oh yes, you're a gentleman and that gives you the right to say "good" things to me.


----------



## tomatoes

Mathew J said:


> I wonder if they make him buy them or if that was just a free one...hopefully the former but not surprised if they just hand them out to him


Maybe he's collecting the watch from servicing.


----------



## iinsic

Theognosis said:


> Two things, bro.
> 
> 1. That was not an Omega.
> 2. The one wearing it is no celebrity.
> 
> That's trolling and you support it? Oh yes, you're a gentleman and that gives you the right to say "good" things to me.


Four things:

1. I am _not_ your "bro."
2. Good-natured banter between longstanding and respected members of the forum, even if slightly off-topic, is not considered "trolling" by any knowledgable member.
3. It does not matter whether the watch shown was Omega or not (see item 2 above).
4. You have no way of knowing whether Mikegpd is a celebrity or not. You might be surprised at the number of celebrities who dwell on the forum in happy anonymity.

And, no, I do not support trolling or troll-like posts. That is why I felt it necessary to take you to task for your uncalled-for earlier post.


----------



## Mikegpd

Theognosis said:


> And it's getting old already. Personally, I think it's a sign of insecurity. I do however love how your rolex is _able_ to reflect every detail of the environment around you. I could hardly read the word "Rolex" on the dial. Just beautiful!
> 
> LOL


You're still around? 😒


----------



## Theognosis

The last few posts were brought to you by Rolex and one unknown celebrity. Now back to regular programming...


Images of Public Figures/Celebrities and their Omega Watches


----------



## hpowders

Mikegpd said:


> You're still around? 


Nice watch Mike. Enjoy it!


----------



## Mathew J

shooter2479 said:


> Kidman was sporting a Ladymatic during Fashion Week.
> 
> At CK event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After CK event when she got hit by a bicyclist:


Two things:

1. So I am conflicted on the Ladymatic, on one hand I like the thought behind it, but from a looks standpoint I personally am not the biggest fan, then again I am certain I am not their target market, but my wife didn't like it much either...the bracelet and how it isn't uniform, the cat food can esque shaped case, and the lack of markings on the dial on the models without diamonds seem "odd" to us both.

2. totally suprised that they let someone get that close to Kidman as to knock her over...you'd think these people would have bodyguards and what not to prevent that. Sucks when it happens to anyone but weird to think that some clown on a bike ran her down after this event.


----------



## shooter2479

Mathew J said:


> 2. totally suprised that they let someone get that close to Kidman as to knock her over...you'd think these people would have bodyguards and what not to prevent that. Sucks when it happens to anyone but weird to think that some clown on a bike ran her down after this event.


I saw the video footage and the guy on the bike came out of nowhere pretty fast. The only way for protective service to stop him would have been to use lethal force.

Video on TMZ if you don't have qualms about visiting TMZ: Nicole Kidman CREAMED By Photog On Bicycle ... Crash Caught on Tape [VIDEO] | TMZ.com


----------



## TSC

Theognosis said:


> Two things, bro.
> 
> 1. That was not an Omega.
> 2. The one wearing it is no celebrity.
> 
> That's trolling and you support it? Oh yes, you're a gentleman and that gives you the right to say "good" things to me.


I don't get why that's trolling, someone please explain that to me... I've a different meaning for trolling and trolls, clearly


----------



## hpowders

I didn't even notice that Nicole was actually wearing a watch. She seems to be just sitting there waiting for me to ask her to dance. An absolutely smashingly irresistible photo!


----------



## ajsylvester

On the Philly episode of Brewdogs, the host with the shaved head was spotting a SMP.


----------



## THS

Eric Tabarly and Jacques Cousteau wearing (imo) the greatest Omega of them all - the Marine Chronometer 
(yeah I know it's quartz - but what a quartz it is!)


----------



## 2535.80

Great pics! Thanks.


----------



## VahnFanelle

Gary Humphrey former british SAS and host of Car vs Wild. Omega Seamaster..

You guys should watch his show in Discovery Channel. He use and treats his SMP like a Casio G-shock:


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer

Here is my contribution to this thread 

Just found out about our Dutch King Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands wearing an Omega Speedmaster Professional.

















More pictures of King Willem-Alexander can be found in this Speedy Tuesday post on my blog:
Dutch King Willem-Alexander Wears An Omega Speedmaster


----------



## ChronoScot

Following the regal theme, it looks like the newly crowned king of Spain, Felipe IV, was wearing a Planet Ocean Chronograph in this official photograph:










He also seems to be quite the watch aficionado. Here are a few that he has worn in public:

*Cartier*



















*Breitling Aerospace* (at his wedding, with military ceremonial uniform)










* Audemars Piguet*
For those who speak Spanish and are interested, it seems that his father has made it a habit of giving APs as gifts to family members on special occasions: El Rey Juan Carlos regala un reloj al Príncipe por sus 40 cumpleaños










*Panerai*










Apparently something of a WIS.


----------



## iinsic

ChronoScot said:


> Following the regal theme, it looks like the newly crowned king of Spain, Felipe IV, was wearing a Planet Ocean Chronograph in this official photograph:
> 
> Apparently something of a WIS.


And also a southpaw, it would appear. ;-)


----------



## RyanPatrick

ChronoScot said:


> Following the regal theme, it looks like the newly crowned king of Spain, Felipe IV, was wearing a Planet Ocean Chronograph in this official photograph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also seems to be quite the watch aficionado. Here are a few that he has worn in public:
> 
> *Cartier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Breitling Aerospace* (at his wedding, with military ceremonial uniform)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Audemars Piguet*
> For those who speak Spanish and are interested, it seems that his father has made it a habit of giving APs as gifts to family members on special occasions: El Rey Juan Carlos regala un reloj al Príncipe por sus 40 cumpleaños
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panerai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently something of a WIS.


This is off topic, but does anyone else find it off putting that a member of the Spanish royal family is sporting tens of thousands of dollars worth of watches while the Spanish economy is in the crapper and the citizenry is dealing with austerity measures?
The fact that the former king hands out APs as gifts to family members considering the current financial state of Spain is laughable. Our politicians have their problems, no doubt, but at least our sitting Presidents have enough sense not to wear luxury watches while they are in office. 
Sorry, rant over.


----------



## GrouchoM

RyanPatrick said:


> This is off topic, but does anyone else find it off putting that a member of the Spanish royal family is sporting tens of thousands of dollars worth of watches while the Spanish economy is in the crapper and the citizenry is dealing with austerity measures?
> The fact that the former king hands out APs as gifts to family members considering the current financial state of Spain is laughable. Our politicians have their problems, no doubt, but at least our sitting Presidents have enough sense not to wear luxury watches while they are in office.
> Sorry, rant over.


Maybe they're knock-offs?


----------



## iinsic

RyanPatrick said:


> This is off topic, but does anyone else find it off putting that a member of the Spanish royal family is sporting tens of thousands of dollars worth of watches while the Spanish economy is in the crapper and the citizenry is dealing with austerity measures?
> The fact that the former king hands out APs as gifts to family members considering the current financial state of Spain is laughable. Our politicians have their problems, no doubt, but at least our sitting Presidents have enough sense not to wear luxury watches while they are in office.
> Sorry, rant over.


We do not studiously avoid this sort of political rhetoric just because it diminishes our mutual enjoyment of watches, but because it also is specifically prohibited by forum rules.


----------



## RyanPatrick

iinsic said:


> We do not studiously avoid this sort of political rhetoric just because it diminishes our mutual enjoyment of watches, but because it also is specifically prohibited by forum rules.


My mistake, won't happen again.


----------



## Big Tone

Detective Kate Beckett wears a Speedy ;-)


----------



## Surfrider

Big Tone said:


> Detective Kate Beckett wears a Speedy ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1546716


Good show.


----------



## nick_sixx

Big Tone said:


> Detective Kate Beckett wears a Speedy ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1546716


It's a fake! It has been discussed here before


----------



## nick_sixx

Just started watching "The Strain", and Corey Stoll's character is sporting a Speedy Pro on a strap that I can't be bothered to identify.

He wore a Sub (or what looked like a Sub....maybe even a Steinhart ocean 1 given the case/bracelet proportions) in House of Cards.

I wonder if they are his own watches?


----------



## Chibatastic

Kit Harington (John Snow - Game of Thrones) with an Omega Aqua Terra 8500 blue!



















Taken Yesterday @ Comic-Con.

Chibatastic


----------



## nick_sixx

nick_sixx said:


> Just started watching "The Strain", and Corey Stoll's character is sporting a Speedy Pro on a strap that I can't be bothered to identify.
> 
> He wore a Sub (or what looked like a Sub....maybe even a Steinhart ocean 1 given the case/bracelet proportions) in House of Cards.
> 
> I wonder if they are his own watches?


In the latest episode, Eph (the main character) mentions that he traded his Rolex for a Land Rover Defender sometime in the past. I wonder if there will be a flashback to this timeline?


----------



## catlover

henry cavill, omega seamaster planet ocean








henry cavill, omega de ville hour vision


----------



## catlover

sofia vergara, omega de ville ladymatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

DJ Ferry Corsten wearing a Planet Ocean Chrono


----------



## Merv

Every time I open up this thread I'm drawn to the comment below. It overshadows everything else in the thread! :-!



iinsic said:


> I am _not_ your "bro."


EDIT - Well, it probably doesn't overshadow Sofia Vergara, but you get the drift!


----------



## Mathew J

Merv said:


> Every time I open up this thread I'm drawn to the comment below. It overshadows everything else in the thread! :-!
> 
> EDIT - Well, it probably doesn't overshadow Sofia Vergara, but you get the drift!


Think that is a bit extreme given the nature of the original "issue" post and the short amount of replies when compared to all the posts in this thread.

I tend to think of my daughters fav movie with the line "let it go, let it go...."


----------



## Merv

I'm not really inclined to re-read the whole thread and what led to the comment. I just thought it was humorous, that's all bro.


----------



## iinsic

Merv said:


> I'm not really inclined to re-read the whole thread and what led to the comment. I just thought it was humorous, that's all bro.


Sadly, it was not a very humorous moment. Fortunately, I suspect the person in question has moved on to another bridge.

However, Merv, rest assured that, had _you_ been the member who was attacked for no reason, I would have risen just as vigorously to your defense. We bros gotta stick together. ;-)


----------



## Merv

Mathew J said:


> Think that is a bit extreme given the nature of the original "issue" post and the short amount of replies when compared to all the posts in this thread.
> 
> I tend to think of my daughters fav movie with the line "let it go, let it go...."


I've had a chance to re-visit a lot more of the thread and can see where you're coming from, especially given that you started the thread and contributed plenty to it.

I wasn't intending to disparage the quality of the thread by saying the 'bro' thing overshadowed all else...was just trying to elevate it to it's appropriate comedic pedestal (that last bit sounded like verbal diarhoea, but I went with it anyway).

Anyhoo....thread is good, plenty of pics, plenty of celebs, what's not to like? |>

Bro hugs all around.


----------



## Mathew J

Merv said:


> I've had a chance to re-visit a lot more of the thread and can see where you're coming from, especially given that you started the thread and contributed plenty to it.
> 
> I wasn't intending to disparage the quality of the thread by saying the 'bro' thing overshadowed all else...was just trying to elevate it to it's appropriate comedic pedestal (that last bit sounded like verbal diarhoea, but I went with it anyway).
> 
> Anyhoo....thread is good, plenty of pics, plenty of celebs, what's not to like? |>
> 
> Bro hugs all around.


Lovin me some bro hugs.....

I actually after seeing your post wen't back to look at what all the drama was about...and after looking at it was like meh...who cares, more amazing that people actually use terms like "bro" and are ok with that on some level, yikes!


----------



## Chibatastic

I'm here strictly for the bromance ;-)


----------



## catlover

Chibatastic said:


> I'm here strictly for the bromance ;-)


lol
this picture make me laughing coz funny expression from the guys. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

catlover said:


> lol
> this picture make me laughing coz funny expression from the guys.


And two of the greatest living actors!


----------



## catlover

angelina jolie wore an omega constellation chronograph in salt movie.









stana katic wore an omega speedmaster in castle movie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

I haven't been able to find a picture of him wearing it but the pianist Glenn Gould owned an Omega:

















If anyone is unfamiliar with him here is displaying his genius:


----------



## catlover

anaplian said:


> I haven't been able to find a picture of him wearing it but the pianist Glenn Gould owned an Omega:
> 
> View attachment 1629671
> 
> 
> View attachment 1629672
> 
> 
> If anyone is unfamiliar with him here is displaying his genius:


thank u for sharing a video with us sir 
he's gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

I saw more of these over the weekend. 

1. In the Kenny Rogers Geico commercial, Rogers is wearing a 2500 movement Planet Ocean with orange bezel. 

2. In "Zero Dark Thirty" Kyle Chandler plays the role of CIA Station Chief Joseph Bradley. In one scene you can see him wearing a Speedy Pro.


----------



## yuk0nxl1

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> I saw more of these over the weekend.
> 
> 1. In the Kenny Rogers Geico commercial, Rogers is wearing a 2500 movement Planet Ocean with orange bezel.
> 
> 2. In "Zero Dark Thirty" Kyle Chandler plays the role of CIA Station Chief Joseph Bradley. In one scene you can see him wearing a Speedy Pro.


I had to check this out for myself, sure enough Kenny has an orange PO on a strap.


----------



## iinsic

yuk0nxl1 said:


> I had to check this out for myself, sure enough Kenny has an orange PO on a strap.


And a funny advert to boot! :-d


----------



## HHP

George Clooney had breakfast with Cindy Crawford and her husband on his wedding day. He was wearing his Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra. Courtesy of George Clooney and Amal Alamuddin show off their wedding bands as they make first appearance as man and wife | Daily Mail Online

Scroll down 7/8 of page.


----------



## HHP

And this Forbes link looks like an ad for Omega AT and Ladymatic. See photo credit:Omega/Splash News Forbes Life
"While Alamuddin looked chic in a black-and-white Dolce & Gabbana frock, Clooney played up his movie-star looks with a grey suit and a stainless steel Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra watch. It was a fitting choice for a day out on Venice's famous canals, considering the Seamaster Aqua Terra is known for its "Teak Concept" dial, a pattern with vertical lines that recall the wooden decks on boats.

In advance of the couple's upcoming nuptials, Clooney and Alamuddin were joined in Italy today by a host of celebrity friends, including Cindy Crawford and husband Rande Gerber. Crawford, who like Clooney is an ambassador for the brand, also wore an Omega timepiece, the De Ville Ladymatic. 

The 34mm Ladymatic features an 18K yellow gold case, complimented by a snow-set diamond-paved bezel. With the wedding anticipated to take place in Venice this weekend, it looks like Clooney is counting down the hours in style."


----------



## Merv

^ That second pic looks very posed and stylized. And the article...umm, nuff said. But I can hardly blame anyone for commercializing their wedding. Good luck to anyone who can give themselves a financial kick start in this manner. Particularly battlers like Clooney.


----------



## DocMike

Gala Gonzalez, a London based fashion blogger, DJ, and Designer from amlul.com and a celebrity to whom it may concern (according to my girlfriend, she is! ;-)) can often be seen with Omegas - and she knows George.


----------



## Merv

DocMike said:


>


That's a nice dress she's almost wearing.


----------



## soaking.fused

Merv said:


> That's a nice dress she's almost wearing.


I like how the WIS'r pictured behind her was trying to scope what watch Clooney had saddled on his wrist.

Nice.

Soak.


----------



## iinsic

soaking.fused said:


> I like how the WIS'r pictured behind her was trying to scope what watch Clooney had saddled on his wrist.


Watch? He was gawking the side boobage on the "dark side of the moon." ;-)


----------



## DocMike

Merv said:


> That's a nice dress she's almost wearing.


You will like the rest of the story about the OMEGA event in Shanghai:
Look of the Day.355: Le Jardin Secret with Omega seamaster


----------



## rfortson

In the television show "Castle", main character Richard Castle wears an Omega Coaxial Deville with the distinctive brickworks bracelet. The female character, Kate Beckett, has worn a Speedmaster Professional. I can't find a picture of Castle wearing the Deville, so here's mine.


----------



## perdu

I don't think Omega ambassadors should count as they get paid to wear Omega


----------



## iinsic

perdu said:


> I don't think Omega ambassadors should count as they get paid to wear Omega


... unless they're standing with a hot chick who _also_ is wearing an Omega. ;-)


----------



## Zarath




----------



## Darwin

rfortson said:


> In the television show "Castle", main character Richard Castle wears an Omega Coaxial Deville with the distinctive brickworks bracelet. The female character, Kate Beckett, has worn a Speedmaster Professional. I can't find a picture of Castle wearing the Deville, so here's mine.


Thanks! I've been wondering what watch Castle wears for years.


----------



## Mcbeck

I took this picture of Martina Hingis a few weeks ago at the BNP Paribas Open in Indian Wells, California. I know she's been an Omega wearer/ambassador in the past .... and this looks like it might be a Ladymatic or a ladies Seamaster.

What do you think?


----------



## MattyMac

:-!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Robert de Niro. Rolex Submariner No Date .


----------



## HHP

Mcbeck said:


> I took this picture of Martina Hingis a few weeks ago at the BNP Paribas Open in Indian Wells, California. I know she's been an Omega wearer/ambassador in the past .... and this looks like it might be a Ladymatic or a ladies Seamaster.
> 
> What do you think?
> View attachment 3716186


Looks like Ladymatic.


----------



## Mcbeck

New one from Clooney again ... from the Omega Facebook page

"Look closely! In his new film Disney's Tomorrowland, George Clooney wears a vintage 1958 OMEGA Constellation Automatic Chronometer - an ageless watch for a movie about memory, destiny and time."


----------



## iinsic

Mcbeck said:


> In his new film Disney's Tomorrowland, George Clooney wears a vintage 1958 OMEGA Constellation Automatic Chronometer


Wouldn't it be great if Omega would reintroduce this watch, in a 36-38mm size. :think:


----------



## refugio

That is just too ironic. They blow the "pie pan" on a Manhattan https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/what...-2014938.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2014938 and then have a bland new Connie.


----------



## Neil944

Was watching The Strain last night. Can't remember which episode it was because I'm a couple behind. In the scene, Eph is setup to go sniper on the bad guy and takes a look at his watch for a moment. I thought "Hey, that's a Speedmaster!". So I paused the DVR and went back. Sure enough. Black Speedmaster Professional (which would be the perfect compliment to my early 2000's Seamaster btw). Anyways, thought it was cool.


----------



## DocJekl

Neil944 said:


> Was watching The Strain last night. Can't remember which episode it was because I'm a couple behind. In the scene, Eph is setup to go sniper on the bad guy and takes a look at his watch for a moment. I thought "Hey, that's a Speedmaster!". So I paused the DVR and went back. Sure enough. Black Speedmaster Professional (which would be the perfect compliment to my early 2000's Seamaster btw). Anyways, thought it was cool.
> View attachment 5462890


Mine's on a similar strap too!


----------



## DocJekl

Neil944 said:


> Was watching The Strain last night. Can't remember which episode it was because I'm a couple behind. In the scene, Eph is setup to go sniper on the bad guy and takes a look at his watch for a moment. I thought "Hey, that's a Speedmaster!". So I paused the DVR and went back. Sure enough. Black Speedmaster Professional (which would be the perfect compliment to my early 2000's Seamaster btw). Anyways, thought it was cool.
> View attachment 5462890


Looking more closely, the one on the TV show looks a little bit like the sub-dial's are slightly smaller than they should be and so they don't come as close together as on my '76 moonwatch. And the logo looks like it's applied and shiny. But all the fakes I've seen have wider spacing with normal sized sub-dials that cut into the 3, 6 and 9 markers, and this doesn't. Are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## Neil944

It looks like his crown is not screwed down either.


----------



## DeMontre

I think there is a book in this. Any thoughts?


----------



## DocJekl

Neil944 said:


> It looks like his crown is not screwed down either.


Ummm, they come with a screw down crown? I know some fakes do, but not the real ones.


----------



## Neil944

larryganz said:


> Ummm, they come with a screw down crown? I know some fakes do, but not the real ones.


My mistake. I don't own a Speedmaster. I assumed their crown screwed down like my seamaster's. So, on the manual wind, for example, the crown is always extended in order to facilitate winding? I'd always assumed it would stay screwed down and you hand to unlock/unscrew in order to wind.
Learn something new every day! Thansk!


----------



## ConElPueblo

larryganz said:


> Looking more closely, the one on the TV show looks a little bit like the sub-dial's are slightly smaller than they should be and so they don't come as close together as on my '76 moonwatch. And the logo looks like it's applied and shiny. But all the fakes I've seen have wider spacing with normal sized sub-dials that cut into the 3, 6 and 9 markers, and this doesn't. Are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Nope, it's a movie prop, not a real Speedmaster...


----------



## imranbecks

Dave Bautista wearing the SM300 Spectre...


----------



## Toothbras

imranbecks said:


> Dave Bautista wearing the SM300 Spectre...


Holyncrap that dude has big wrists. Looks like he's wearing a kid's watch


----------



## deleonj

Seriously that watch hides my entire wrist and for him it's like a little band


----------



## Rogi

Bautista is one of the few people in this world that could pull off a PloProf as looking standard size


----------



## jimpio94

munichblue said:


> Not by choice but the PO looks great on her!


I think a broken made in china blag piece would look good on her


----------



## Seiko_mod

Big wrists it looks funny (too little omega)


----------



## soaking.fused

iinsic said:


> Wouldn't it be great if Omega would reintroduce this watch, in a 36-38mm size. :think:


For sure!


----------



## CTS-V

Hi bros!


----------



## CTS-V

Merv said:


> I'm not really inclined to re-read the whole thread and what led to the comment. I just thought it was humorous, that's all bro.


This thread is too funny.....


----------



## gegarrenton

THS said:


> Eric Tabarly and Jacques Cousteau wearing (imo) the greatest Omega of them all - the Marine Chronometer
> (yeah I know it's quartz - but what a quartz it is!)


I pulled this post from the depths of the thread obviously, but just had to say how awesome those dudes and watches are. And nothing wrong with the quartz, I have dragged my Tag F1 literally around the world the last 15 years on racing yachts, bulletproof. The nice hardware always stays at home!


----------



## yuk0nxl1

I know this is a bad picture but I noticed during the last episode of The Little Couple, Bill Klein is wearing a black SMPc. There were several closeups and my wife though I was crazy for telling her.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

yuk0nxl1 said:


> I know this is a bad picture but I noticed during the last episode of The Little Couple, Bill Klein is wearing a black SMPc. There were several closeups and my wife though I was crazy for telling her.


I don't know about your wife, but some of us might think you're crazy for _watching_ this show. ;-)


----------



## Toothbras

yuk0nxl1 said:


> I know this is a bad picture but I noticed during the last episode of The Little Couple, Bill Klein is wearing a black SMPc. There were several closeups and my wife though I was crazy for telling her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that dog have a lawnmower engine strapped to its back? Awesome freakin' idea... gonna try this tonight, I think this guy is excited!


----------



## gegarrenton

Toothbras said:


> Does that dog have a lawnmower engine strapped to its back? Awesome freakin' idea... gonna try this tonight, I think this guy is excited!


Ha. My Boston doesn't need a motor, he's already revved up enough.


----------



## Dzunz001

James Gandolfini with what appears to be an Omega Seamaster 2254.50.


----------



## MattyMac

larryganz said:


> Looking more closely, the one on the TV show looks a little bit like the sub-dial's are slightly smaller than they should be and so they don't come as close together as on my '76 moonwatch. And the logo looks like it's applied and shiny. But all the fakes I've seen have wider spacing with normal sized sub-dials that cut into the 3, 6 and 9 markers, and this doesn't. Are my eyes playing tricks on me?


I noticed the exact same thing. That watch does not look right at all...


----------



## MattyMac

I can't wait for the new show.....


----------



## RightYouAreKen

My first celebrity spotted entry!

During the Reddit special this past week, Adam Savage of Mythbusters was wearing an Omega Planet Ocean Co-axial Chronograph 2210.50.00 most of the episode.

Edit: turns out he has probably worn this a lot, as it was a gift from his wife. Sorry if this is a duplicate.


----------



## alex79

Small contribution, not sure if someone mentioned about Craig Armstrong? Super talented music compositor and musician !








Sporting a speedy


----------



## risturm

"Welcome Boomer Robert Phelps into the world!!! Born 5-5-2016 at 7:21 pm !!! Healthy and happy!!! Best feeling I have ever felt in my life!!! @nicole.m.johnson and Boomer both healthy!!! #boomerphelps  @boonestudios"

(CNN)Olympic swimmer Michael Phelps is the proud father of a baby boy.

The gold medalist and his fiancee, Nicole Johnson, welcomed their son, Boomer Robert Phelps, last week, he announced on social media....


----------



## DocJekl

Wow, he's actually very hairy (dad, not baby).


----------



## sentry_

is that a PO on Phelps?

what is Clarkson wearing? Seamaster 300?


----------



## TSC

Yes PO, and Clarkson PO on rubber


----------



## Lucky Shot

From Castle's final episode


----------



## TSC

*Eric Bana 2016 - PO 2500
*


----------



## rubbersoul

Fun thread! I'm not sure if this has already been shared by someone here, but posting it anyway. 

Robert De Niro sported a Vintage Omega Seamaster in The Intern (2015).

Sorry had to get this photo from a site that compiles watches found in films.









Those are De Niro's hands. I like how this represents a contrast between the old (with the Seamaster) and the new (with the Macbook).


----------



## Ken G

Ford Kiernan (comedy actor) wearing the mighty Seamaster Chrono-Quartz:


----------



## avatar1

Lucky Shot said:


> From Castle's final episode
> View attachment 8154530


Sh*tty fake


----------



## TSC

Tom Hardy, ramping it up a bit too hard to try and get the Bond gig, with his PO2500 on rubber diver and on rubber non-diver.


----------



## iinsic

TSC said:


> Tom Hardy, ramping it up a bit too hard to try and get the Bond gig, with his PO2500 on rubber diver and on rubber non-diver.


Honestly, I can't really see Tom Hardy as 007. Of course, I originally thought that about DC, and I he's second in my fave list to Connery. I still enjoy watching Connery's films, despite the chintzy special effects in the 60s. I think Roger Moore's films suffer from being too campy, and are my least favorite (thanks largely to their fascination with "Jaws"). I prefer Dalton to Moore on a rewatch. Brosnan used to be my second fave until displaced by DC. And I'd have to say I favor Hardy over Damien Lewis.


----------



## TSC

iinsic said:


> Honestly, I can't really see Tom Hardy as 007. Of course, I originally thought that about DC, and I he's second in my fave list to Connery. I still enjoy watching Connery's films, despite the chintzy special effects in the 60s. I think Roger Moore's films suffer from being too campy, and are my least favorite (thanks largely to their fascination with "Jaws"). I prefer Dalton to Moore on a rewatch. Brosnan used to be my second fave until displaced by DC. And I'd have to say I favor Hardy over Damien Lewis.


 He's very much in the mould of Craig, just with a bit of a rougher look, so it wouldn't surprise me. But I think Craig will come back, just to piss off that drip Hiddlestone. There'll never be another Connery and it's taken a lot of us many years to get over that, and I still haven't. Lazenby's is still for me one of the greatest films in the series. He did an admirable job despite it being the thing to jump on the bandwagon and slate him. As for the rest, Moore should've quit after 3 and left with dignity. License To Kill was a good blueprint for Casino Royale, but Dalton was a ham. Brosnan, jury still out, very Moore-ish, to me. Think of the outrage.. Craig went through the Blonde Bond hell, Imagine the Ginger one! But I do like Lewis too. Don't know if he's a Bond. He's got the right background though, sort of. Eton boy....


----------



## mastersword

Def not a fan of a PO as a Bond watch or Tom Hardy. Love him as an actor but def not a Bond


----------



## iinsic

mastersword said:


> Def not a fan of a PO as a Bond watch or Tom Hardy. Love him as an actor but def not a Bond


I'm definitely relishing "Taboo," his Ridley Scott collaboration. :-!


----------



## nick_sixx

TSC said:


> He's very much in the mould of Craig, just with a bit of a rougher look, so it wouldn't surprise me. But I think Craig will come back, just to piss off that drip Hiddlestone. There'll never be another Connery and it's taken a lot of us many years to get over that, and I still haven't. Lazenby's is still for me one of the greatest films in the series. He did an admirable job despite it being the thing to jump on the bandwagon and slate him. As for the rest, Moore should've quit after 3 and left with dignity. License To Kill was a good blueprint for Casino Royale, but Dalton was a ham. Brosnan, jury still out, very Moore-ish, to me. Think of the outrage.. Craig went through the Blonde Bond hell, Imagine the Ginger one! But I do like Lewis too. Don't know if he's a Bond. He's got the right background though, sort of. Eton boy....


Might be a bit biased as an Australian, but Joel Edgerton is the only actor I could actually see replacing Craig.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

nick_sixx said:


> Might be a bit biased as an Australian, but Joel Edgerton is the only actor I could actually see replacing Craig.


I agree ... except the sight of him in all that eye makeup as pharaoh in "Exodus: Gods and Kings" (in addition to it being an exceptionally bad movie) has made me rethink that.


----------



## TSC

nick_sixx said:


> Might be a bit biased as an Australian, but Joel Edgerton is the only actor I could actually see replacing Craig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If I'm honest I don't know much about him, but I don't think he's got the look of a Bond, not that Craig isn't far from it too, but as George was one of the best, I don't have any problem with another Australian playing the part.


----------



## risturm

Actor Jeffrey Wright as Bernard Lowe in Westworld sporting a SMP.


----------



## TSC

Piercey baby from today's Daily Mail. I'll wager that's not a new one.....


----------



## imranbecks

TSC said:


> Piercey baby from today's Daily Mail. I'll wager that's not a new one.....


Thats interesting because he is currently ambassador for another watch brand..... They won't be too happy...












risturm said:


> Actor Jeffrey Wright as Bernard Lowe in Westworld sporting a SMP.


Jeffrey Wright is in fact wearing the limited edition Casino Royale SMP.. The one with the gunbarrel on the dial....

https://bondonthebox.wordpress.com/2016/12/05/james-bond-easter-egg-in-westworld/


----------



## TSC

I would imagine that contract to SM would only extend to public engagements, and not to private time on the beach with snooping togs after a shot of him.


----------



## Jel999

Mathew J said:


> I wonder if they make him buy them or if that was just a free one...hopefully the former but not surprised if they just hand them out to him


Probably buying a watch for his beautiful wife - IMO the most beautiful woman alive. ( Apart from my wife, obviously ! )


----------



## douglasf13

The Indianapolis Colts head coach, Frank Reich, has been wearing what looks to be the new Omega Aqua Terra with the blue rubber strap. It's been tough to find good pics, but here are a couple:


----------

